# Quel mac pour programmation?



## knopflerized (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

J'envisage de faire une formation intensive en programmation web et applications ....

Je n'ai pas d'ordinateur portable, je vais donc devoir investir..... Je suis habituée à l'environnement OS X depuis 6 ans maintenant.... Et j'ai un peu peur de reswitcher.....

J'hésite à acheter un Mac book ou un Pc portable.... C'est vrai que les  prix sont très différents....
Quels sont les avantages en programmation sous Mac? Les inconvénients ?

Je sais que je peux mettre Windows sur le Mac, mais peut on mettre Linux? J'ai cru comprendre que des programmeurs s'en servaient beaucoup?

Je suis encore très novice et pleines de questions, je compte sur votre indulgence


Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (26 Janvier 2015)

On peut installer Linux sur un Mac, soit en natif, soit en virtuel (plus recommandé car bien moins risqué pour l'intégrité de ton disque dur). Mais Mac OSX étant un Unix, tu peux utiliser tous ses outils (shell, IDE, ...) directement sur Mac OSX sans passer par Linux. En fait je ne vois guère que la programmation .net (C# ou VB) réservée à Windows pour laquelle tu auras du mal sur un Mac.


----------



## knopflerized (26 Janvier 2015)

ntx a dit:


> On peut installer Linux sur un Mac, soit en natif, soit en virtuel (plus recommandé car bien moins risqué pour l'intégrité de ton disque dur). Mais Mac OSX étant un Unix, tu peux utiliser tous ses outils (shell, IDE, ...) directement sur Mac OSX sans passer par Linux. En fait je ne vois guère que la programmation .net (C# ou VB) réservée à Windows pour laquelle tu auras du mal sur un Mac.



Voici ce que je devrai apprendre lors de cette formation:

*Création d’un site internet statique / site vitrine *
HTML / CSS
Frameworks front-end (Boostrap, Foundation, …)
Générateurs de sites statiques (Middleman)
*Création d’une application web avec un framework dynamique *
PHP et Symphony2
Ruby et Ruby-on-Rails
JavaScript et Meteor
*Approfondissement d’un framework et d’un langage de programmation*

Est ce que je m'en sortirai avec un mac pour ça ?
 Où le Pc est plus de rigueur?

merci


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2015)

Le Mac fonctionnera parfaitement pour ca


----------



## knopflerized (27 Janvier 2015)

Mac Pro ou Air?


----------



## ntx (27 Janvier 2015)

Les IDE modernes demandent du pixel, Eclipse sur un 11" ou un 13" va se sentir très à l'étroit.
Si tu veux mettre Linux ou Windows dans une machine virtuelle, cela demande de la RAM et du DD.

Personnellement je ne conçois pas de faire du développement logiciel sur un portable, mais il y en a qui aime ...


----------



## Nyx0uf (28 Janvier 2015)

Tout dépend.

C'est vrai qu'un grand écran et de la puissance pour coder c'est indéniablement mieux. Cependant avec un portable tu peux coder n'importe où et au pire tu peux toujours acheter un moniteur externe pour plus de comfort après.
Et comme à la base knopflerized veut un laptop, le problème du fixe est réglé.

Sinon pour répondre à la question, vu ce que tu veux faire un mba 13" (8Gb de ram) suffit amplement. Si il te manque un truc sur OS X après y a toujours la solution virtualisation, mais vu la liste y a aucune raison.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2015)

Pour ce que tu veux faire, un MacBook Pro te suffit amplement ! (C'est ce que j'utilise pour la programmation moi en fait avec Xcode), après le top, c'est d'avoir un petit PC de secours au cas où, j'ai mis Visual Studio dessus, et ça me convient très bien. Où alors utiliser Boot Camp. C'est l'avantage du Mac en fait, tu pourras programmer pour Windows, Linux, mais aussi Mac, que si tu prends un PC, tu peux oublier la programmation Mac...


----------



## Rez2a (7 Février 2015)

C'est juste mon avis qui vaut ce qu'il vaut : si tu pars sur un portable, prends du Retina (donc pas de MBP standard ni de MBAir), ça change la vie lorsque t'es devant du texte ou du code toute la journée. Après, personnellement, pour coder, je ne jure que par l'iMac, mais c'est parceque Xcode a tendance à prendre pas mal de place. Pour le dev web, je ne sais pas, mais je pense que même avec du 13" tu dois pouvoir t'en sortir.


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2015)

Perso je te conseille un portable 15" + un écran externe 20" mini. Le 20" ou + pour coder/designer, le 15" pour les palettes et éventuellement le simulateur iPhone ...


----------



## knopflerized (24 Février 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses je reviens un peu tardivement.... Mais le projet se concrétise et je vais investir d'ici aujourd'hui ou demain....

J'hésite vraiment entre le 13" et le 15".... le prix certes mais le confort visuel et le transport....


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2015)

Je vote pour le 15, pour toutes les raisons déjà évoquées plus haut. 

Le transport tu l'oublieras, quelques centimètres+ quelques grammes, mais se faire ch*er avec un écran trop petit_ c'est à vie du Mac_.


----------



## magicPDF (16 Mars 2015)

-----------


----------

